# Jetter hose- what's your favorite?



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

All mine is piranha. 

I've been satisfied with my 1/4"

My 3/8 and 1/2 are somewhat disappointing. They seem way too delicate. 

What are you guys using?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Toli said:


> All mine is piranha.
> 
> I've been satisfied with my 1/4"
> 
> ...




Cobra Tuff Skin from Poly Flow. Much tougher than Piranha. Kink and abrasion resistant. The outer jacket makes it slicker than Piranha. Jetter Depot sells it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Cobra Tuff Skin from Poly Flow. Much tougher than Piranha. Kink and abrasion resistant. The outer jacket makes it slicker than Piranha. Jetter Depot sells it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that what I buy from Jetter Depot? I complained about one hose I bought from them and they gave me a better brand. If it's the Cobra I agree, much better hose. I've bought a couple more of the same brand and we like them. Jetter Depot is a few miles away from me so easy to get another one.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Is that what I buy from Jetter Depot? I complained about one hose I bought from them and they gave me a better brand. If it's the Cobra I agree, much better hose. I've bought a couple more of the same brand and we like them. Jetter Depot is a few miles away from me so easy to get another one.




The 1/2" I use is green and appears to be a slightly larger OD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it is Poly Flow. Good hose for sure.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like the braided stainless steel hose that Spartan makes for doing 1 1/2 to 4" inside lines.


----------

